# Another Reason Why I Love Figuritas



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

their babies are just so darn cute!!!!!! pic says it all...lol.. Im happy to have a "regular" colored pigeon in the loft...this little one if very tame to me, when I come in to hold him he squeaks and flutters his wings, he is the first baby to be like this towards me, the other babies (not figs) all clicked their beaks and puffed up at me and did not like me to handle them at all. I wonder why this one is different, perhaps it is the breed? he is my first fig baby, I know now I want more!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh my gosh! I want one!  I went to an OEG show yesterday, and the fairgrounds was full of birds and things for sale outside the show building. There was one person with a cage full of white figs and another cage of blue bar figs. I was VERY tempted. They are so adorable, both adult and squeaker!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Oh my gosh! I want one!  I went to an OEG show yesterday, and the fairgrounds was full of birds and things for sale outside the show building. There was one person with a cage full of white figs and another cage of blue bar figs. I was VERY tempted. They are so adorable, both adult and squeaker!


Becky you really should have a pair, they really are charming birds, and do not take up much room.... but I know loft space is golden...lol...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

OH MY GOODNESS!!! .......what an adorable tiny bundle of cuteness, you've got me sold.

Michelle, how much does a full grown Figurita weigh?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Trees Gray said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! .......what an adorable tiny bundle of cuteness, you've got me sold.
> 
> Michelle, how much does a full grown Figurita weigh?


I think they are like 6 to 8 oz....I think..if I remember right..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm thinking a pair of them will be on my wishlist for next year  Argh, the cuteness....it's hard to resist!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

OMG, what a doll!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I'm thinking a pair of them will be on my wishlist for next year  Argh, the cuteness....it's hard to resist!



I'm going to put them on my wish list too Becky! Great idea.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

spirit wings said:


> their babies are just so darn cute!!!!!! pic says it all...lol.. Im happy to have a "regular" colored pigeon in the loft...this little one if very tame to me, when I come in to hold him he squeaks and flutters his wings, he is the first baby to be like this towards me, the other babies (not figs) all clicked their beaks and puffed up at me and did not like me to handle them at all. I wonder why this one is different, perhaps it is the breed? he is my first fig baby, I know now I want more!!!


*Looks just like my Italian Owls * GEORGE


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

george simon said:


> *Looks just like my Italian Owls * GEORGE


They are alot alike, It seems people that have figs have Italian Owls as well, I got my figs from Leon O Tucker, he has Italian Owls too. Are the Italian owls a bit bigger?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a hard time telling the two apart. Both are still pretty small, but the Italians are a few ounces heavier. One thing that does set them apart is when you see grouse-legged figs. I don't think Italian owls are supposed to be anything but clean-legged. Another question for you George, do Italian owls stand on their tip-toes too?


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What an adorable little pigeon!!! Sounds like his personality is icing on the cake!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*ITALIAN OWL/FIGURITA and the TUNISIAN OWL*



MaryOfExeter said:


> I have a hard time telling the two apart. Both are still pretty small, but the Italians are a few ounces heavier. One thing that does set them apart is when you see grouse-legged figs. I don't think Italian owls are supposed to be anything but clean-legged. Another question for you George, do Italian owls stand on their tip-toes too?


*HI BECKY , Yes they do if you go to www.NIOFC.com (National Owl and Figurita Club) you will see two paintings one of an Italian and the other of a Figurita. There is another small owl that looks like the italian and the figurita this is the Tunisian owl. BRAGE an early writer said that the figurita is an offshoot of the ancient Tunisian owl. Now one must understand that the italians have always had an intrest in TUNIS and if one goes back to the days of old ROME we find that the Romans and the CARTAGE which is TUNIS of today were at war with each other I feel that the Italians brought the Tunisian owl back to Italy,but that they bred for a larger bird The Tunisian and the Figurita weight is about 6oz while the Italian owl goes at 10 to 11 oz. *GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Show quality weight for fig is 4 to 6 oz. full grown.
Daryl


----------

